# Kingston shoot



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*hope so*

kingston I hope will have 40 targets so no back up... should be a good shoot if they do.... .. is this the one beside the hospital or old age home... correct...


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

Hi Ted 

Your right, the shoot is by the Old Folks Home.
There are 40 targets and registration is between 8:00am-9:30am.
Bring your boots and bug spray as I was advised earlier.
See you there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*yup*

and maybe a rain suit... lol lol hope they are letting people on the course asap and not like last years fiasco start... at almost 10 :30 am


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

*Kingston*

Im hoping to help Mike set up on Saturday....i will make sure that the septic bed isnt used as a parking lot this year..That will help

Andy

:darkbeer:


----------



## meat58d (Apr 23, 2010)

Boots: check
Bug spray and thermacell: check
Rain suit: check
Don't park on the septic field??????? check?????
That's just funny; I don't care who you are.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*ya*

no sh-t lol lol


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup, I think Kingston was a bit overwhelmed last year with the turnout.

I'm sure the Mike's and company have accomodated accordingly for this years shoot, these guys love archery and like to see people have a good time.

See ya Sunday!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*location*

quick directions from 401 and postal code for gps would be nice thanks ....


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1225807

You must be getting old Ted!:wink: I gave you that 2 weeks ago.

*K0H 1S0*


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I got some details on the Kingston shoot this morning which are:

- There will 40 targets out which will help considerably.
- Random start between 8AM and 9:30AM.
- It sounds as though they will be assigning groups to targets when starting. Not quite sure how this will be done with the random start but I'll leve it their experienced hands

Cheers,


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

*lmao thunderbolt*

getting old.. I`m friggin there already... lol see you guys sunday...


----------



## meat58d (Apr 23, 2010)

NY state championship shoot tomorrow in Binghampton and Seaway challenge on Sunday in Kingston.


.............and to think my wife thinks that I am obsessive.
:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------

